# NSIS advertisement



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

I keep getting these NSIS popups when i go on some sites. i usually get them wen i log onto this site. my AVG and AD-AWARE SE personal didnt find anything.

Help, this is pretty anoying


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Do you have NSIS development software installed.

Which browser are you using?


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

I am using internet IE6


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

Hello Rmesser:



Please read this thread


Please download HijackThis . This program will help us 
determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded. Click 
on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\ 
Run a scan and save the log file. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless. 
*Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.* 


Post your HJT log in HJT Log Help Forum
and an analyst will help you.


----------



## SteveHW (Feb 7, 2007)

It doesn't HAVE to be something wrong with your computer. Malware authors seem to have figured out how to get NSIS packages to auto-install. Just going to some websites (i.e. Openwares.org) will start up an NSIS installer that sits there and fails if your computer is sufficiently protected. What it wants to install - God only knows, and I'm not sacrificing a computer to find out.


----------

